# Bessie finally kidded!!! Name suggestions?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, Bessie will be due hopefully in about six weeks or so, January 21st at the earliest although it could be later. Two years ago she had a huge single buckling in her first kidding and he turned out to be the nicest kid on our farm. She barely showed at all because she is a very deep doe and she is already much bigger this time! We are really excited and are hoping for :kidblue: :kidred: !! I will get some recent photos of her as soon as I can on here, but here is a picture of her a while back so you can see kind of what she looked like 








and here is a picture of her buckling on my old site: http://www.freewebs.com/goatsinsoutheas ... orsale.htm


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

Well I hope you get a pretty Red paint doeling too keep and a wether for 4-H.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

She is a very pretty girl! What a shiny coat she has. Her little buckling looked like a nice baby as well. Excited to see her new pictures!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

pretty girl.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

Thanks Roger, that is exactly what I want! and thanks everyone! I love her coat it is almost always that nice and shiny and she is a really low maintainance doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

Very nice.....can't wait to see her kiddo's.... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

Thanks Pam! I wish it would stop raining so I could get some decent pictures...grr


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

She's looking really good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*



> Thanks Pam! I wish it would stop raining so I could get some decent pictures...grr


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

I know ...the rain can be a pain in the rear sometimes....  :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

Thanks Katrina!
And yes...its finally done so hopefully I can get some better ones tomorrow..its still sloppy but at least its not pouring!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!*

Okay..here are a couple..not the best but they show you a little bit. My girls getting a little chubby(;
















She has at least another month to go and she is really deep...last year she barely showed at all. We are so excited!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!- New pics added*

updatee ** she's getting a little bigger, and has a cute little waddle going on  She also is starting to form an udder....i want babies :hair: I guess I will have to wait..


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: It's that time of year again!- New pics added*

pretty doe! hope she goes by her due date and you don't have to wait too long!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!- New pics added*

Thanks, I do too...January 21 is only a few weeks away and I'm thinking that her due date is right around there. Her udder is getting bigger and she is starting to get more aggresive towards the yearlings she is in with..I'll get new pictures of her later today!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's that time of year again!- New pics added*

Okay..Bessie seems to have dropped considerably and is getting a nice grapefruit sized little udder on her (last year her udder was never that big, even when she was nursing her baby). Some new pictures:








She is a little dirty because of the rain but you can see that she has dropped.








top view...not very good.
How many do you guys think she has? She had a single last time and barely showed at all..I would really like twins but im not sure if she is that big..?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Coming along nicely.... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Thanks Pam!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

She is looking good. I am bad a guessing how many I hope she has twins for you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Thanks Roger, I really hope so and she is deffinitely bigger than last time...she hides them well but I'm trying not to get my hopes up for more than one.. :kidblue: :kidblue: or :kidblue: :kidred: is what I need from her though!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Her due date is Saturday if she took the first time! She is starting to look prety fat...haha 








and..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I hope you get 1 boy and 1 girls it looks possible.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Thanks Roger! That would be ideal so I could sell at least one and see how the girl turns out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

She is big enough for twins....Here's to... :kidblue: :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Thanks Pam! She looks huge today..!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*



> Thanks Pam! She looks huge today..!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I hate the waiting game... :hair: 
Bessie on the other hand is happy as a clam with her own pen ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I know how you feel..it is like panic mode sets in.......and we worry all the time about them.... til they kid.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

exactly...and saturday is her first possible due daye but no one can be hee during the day  Hopefully she waits until Sunday..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Well, her udder seems tighter and you can see where she is biting at her sides a little bit. Nothing big yet though...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

We had our first ice storm last night of course...and Bessie can barely walk on it! It's funny to watch, but then I feel bad for laughing. No big progress other than that..


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I always laugh, don't feel too bad :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

poor girl I am surprised she didn't kid during the ice storm


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

How's she doing? Any babies yet? Here's hoping you you get :kidblue: :kidred: !


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Babies?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I wish we had babies... :hair: She is looking a lot closer...she isn't very social today kind of stares of into space and she;s really swelled up back there, almost twice as much as yesterday. I couldn't feel her ligs this morning. Hopeing for babies today!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Good luck Sara I hope it is today also for ya.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Good luck! I hope she goes today for you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Thanks guys! I really hope so..she looks increasingly uncomfortable so we will see. I will be home to check on her all day so knowing her she would wait..silly girl :veryangry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Gosh ...nothing yet.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

nope...not yet she was pacing around outside and then didnt want us in the barn with her...getting ready to check on her in a little while..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Yaaa! Good luck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

How is she this morning? Babies??


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

She's more sunken in...but no babies. It's possible that she took later I guess but it could be anyday then...ugh


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Aww man.... Well, just keep a sharp eye out I guess!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

That's the plan...she is driving me crazy. And of course every now and then she refuses to come outside so i get all excited....and there's nothing :hair:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:hair: I can imagine it must be awful. :/ :GAH: Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Maybe! She looks really big tonight...you can really see how one side is bigger than another so the kid(s) moving!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:leap: Yay!! Hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

nothing...she's pretending not to be pregnant I swear! :angry: haha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

HAHAHA I said the same thing about Jasmine. I thought she was kidding for like 2 weeks so good luck.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Oh thanks Roger...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

LOL no problem HAHAHA


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:angry: 
maybe if I tell her I give up she will give in...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:laugh: Go to the store or somewhere...then.. when you get back.. there will be babies on the ground... :wink:

I had a Doe I waited and waited on...close eye on her and everything day after day ....then... I had to go to the store..I made it quick and when I got home ...she had babies on the ground ...I was like "Oh...you brat"~! :doh: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

She has suddenly decided she likes to bite people... :hair: I just keep telling myself you love her she is your favorite goat...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

That may be a sign it is almost time LOL they sure do weird things when they get close. I told Jasmine I give up and did not check on her at night for about 3 days then the night before I saw the contractions start and was up late with her then went to bed for 4 hours woke up did chores and backed the car down the drive to leave for work and check for the last time and Cindy was on the ground. Good luck I hope you do not have to wait much longer.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Thanks, I wish she would just go already because Ruger isn't really little anymore and I want more babies..last time she didnt show any signs at all just went in the barn and when I got home their was baby Toby. He was by far the nicest kid ever born on our farm and I regret selling him. She looks really wide so I'm thinking she should have two. I hope so because toby was 10 pounds and she was barely showing..if there is only one I'm afraid we would be in trouble :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Yep.. I agree ...biting may indicate she is getting close...some Does will be super loving ...while others may get a bad temper or stand offish.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Well, she looks like she might have had some discharge as her fur is a little messy today..but thats about it. No real change..eventually I will get babies...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Discharge is good!  Maybe sooonnnnn!!!!!!! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

This part drives me CRAZY! :hair: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Oh I hear ya... :hair: :GAAH: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Its storming tonight...maybe she will decide its baby time. Then again..probably not :GAAH:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

How is she this morning?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Anything yet :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Babies? :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

As soon as you let your guard down, she'll get busy! Are we having fun yet?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

no babies...her udder is tighter today though, and bigger than with her first kidding..she almost looks smaller like she dropped. Not sure if it will be today though. 
On the bright side, I walked into my house and said her udder was bigger and the little kids said " I didn't know they came out the udder!" haha :laugh:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*



goatnutty said:


> On the bright side, I walked into my house and said her udder was bigger and the little kids said " I didn't know they came out the udder!" haha


 :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*



goatnutty said:


> no babies...her udder is tighter today though, and bigger than with her first kidding..she almost looks smaller like she dropped. Not sure if it will be today though.
> On the bright side, I walked into my house and said her udder was bigger and the little kids said " I didn't know they came out the udder!" haha :laugh:


too funny!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:ROFL: That's too funny! :slapfloor:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Oh you have to love the nine year old boys...haha I tried to respond by just saying no, but that wasn't good enough..I love how they always ask questions you don't want to answer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*



> On the bright side, I walked into my house and said her udder was bigger and the little kids said " I didn't know they came out the udder!" haha :laugh:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Come on girl spit those kids out LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I agree...spit them out already.... we are waiting..and waiting and waiting... :doh: :help:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Today she doesn't want anyone touching her and is laying down....hopefully soon! I have had a rough week already so please pray things go smoothly...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Omg what day is she on? Still nothing? You must be going crazy :hair:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*



goatnutty said:


> Today she doesn't want anyone touching her and is laying down....hopefully soon! I have had a rough week already so please pray things go smoothly...


ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

ray: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Well...1/21 was her first dat but we dont know how long exactly she was in with him because he kept breaking in with the girls...he jumps fences..thanks guys :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Come on Bessie I think it is time LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

I'm with you guys on that one....she is killing me! She is beginning to look really uncomfortable and just lays there a lot. If she is hungry she stretches as far as she can before she moves haha We havent really seen baby movement or bulges in her sides here lately so I'm thinking maybe they have settled down and are about ready :whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

hopefully soon!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

oh i know...she's gonna be the death of me if she doesnt hurry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Well I took a piture of her back end today...she looks a little more "open" and had a little amber discharge. Do you think she is anywhere close? **Last year she didnt have any more discharge than this she just decided to go one day with no signs


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*









She seems to be a lot more skitish than she was this morning, doesnt want anyone nesar her and is more swelled up with a little more discharge. I would LOVE superbowl baibes... :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Can you get a photo showing more down to the bottom of her udder? How is her udder filling? IF the first breeding you saw put her due 1/21 today is 15 days later so maybe in a few days.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Well, her udder is growing a little but last time she really didnt have an udder at all even when she had the baby, so it really wouldnt help you much..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

A little bit of change...makes it.. one step closer.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

yes...no ligs today that I can feel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

:hug: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

that is good!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Here is the chubby girl herself from this afternoon...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

HAHAHA she looks really comfortable and has that look like "leave me alone I was just fine laying here without you bothering and taking pictures of me!" LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Oh I know...she's starting to get rather umm hormonal? haha She only likes you if you have food oryour leaving these days..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie due 1/21?*

Well, she has some more discharge and wouldnt come out of the barn unless you were in her pen. She was walking around in her stall and suddenly tensed up for a few seconds before moving around again...possibly a contraction? :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

May of been.... hopefully she will start the action soon.... she is a pretty Doe by the way.... but does look annoyed.. with the cameraman :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

I hope sao..I dont have much hair left! and yes, I kind of felt bad for bothering her after I was given that look...haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:laugh: Must be quite cold ...with not much hair left.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

yeah, expecially since it dropped like 15 gedrees from yesterday....still no babies :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Oh my....not fair.... I want to see babies too.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Going out to check on her now, as alwaysa expect nothing...she's quite the stinker :hair:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Anything today??!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

of course not, I would give up but I can feel the babies move so I know they are in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Oh my...nothing... :hair: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

nope...she's dropped some and has a little discharge...its freezing and snowing now so maybe that will jump start things! ha


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Oh I hope she goes after it stops snowing! I hope she goes soon too though! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

MAn..... :doh: :help: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

honestly, if snow is what it takes at this point I will take it! I want babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Wow I hope she doesn't decide to go during the bitter cold weekend! Better have your heat lamps and baby sweaters ready!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Dang...that girl is evil...LOL... :laugh: she is putting us all through torture... waiting and waiting...I think she is laughing at us all....  :laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Oh i get the "Your annoying please leave" look several times daily  But at this point I am hoping for valentines babies... :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

LOL... :laugh: Valentine babies would be real neat .....she is pushing it ...so... it is possible.... :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Come on Bessie what is your deal?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*



RPC said:


> Come on Bessie what is your deal?


thats exactly what I said...its supposed to get down to like ten tonight too...ugh :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:hug:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

How are things today? :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Maybe if we all "forget" about her she will kid.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*



RPC said:


> Maybe if we all "forget" about her she will kid.


Pretty much...no kids yet :sigh: She dropped and is really wide. I think she's getting closer but then again she always makes me look stupid... :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:hug: :hair: :GAAH: :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*



> I think she's getting closer but then again she always makes me look stupid...


Lol, that is exactly how I have been feeling about my goats! Hope she kids soon!!! :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Thanks..I will keep everybody up to date. Nothing so far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Oh drats ....nothing....  :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Well..she looks closer today and it extremely nice outside!!  Think kids for me, we need at least 2 from her so I can keep one :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Thinking... :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Hope she goes soon for ya!! :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Thanks guys....hoping its soon! :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

BABIES ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Been stalking the "birth announcements" lately.... let's go Bessie!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

SOOOOO how is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Anything!? onder:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Shes really keeping everybody waiting!!! :sleeping: :?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Bessie did you Pop yet :whatgoat: Yooooo who Babies!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Well, still nothing! :GAAH: Soon though, it has to be..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

That Doe... is driving us all ...who are waiting on her... :crazy: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Trust me I know..! :hair: She's just up there munching on hay like nothings going on...and of course she likes to bite people now :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Oh dear... biting people...I would get a squirt gun and let her know.... that it is unacceptable... what a brat....

I still can't wait to see those babies... if she ever decides to have them.....  :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

I know..lucky for us it doesnt hurt, she just likes to nibble! I'm hoping she has then soon so I can hae babies to play with again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:thumbup: I hear ya.... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Well, her udder has increased a lot in size within the last couple of days...thats about all I have though. Hopefully soon, its so nice out today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

:hug: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie...might pop eventually?*

Bessie kidded with a TINY little girl this morning around nine..I cannot believe it. This is by far the smallest boer we have had born here and bessies last single was ten pounds. Pictures on the way! We are already in love, she's beautiful


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

Congratulations!!!! How exciting! :thumb:  :kidred:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

Thank you!! 









This was when she was first born, does this stuff look normal?

and some more..

















































Also...this little lady needs a name !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

She is so cute! Congrats! :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

We waited that whole time for 1 big girl LOL Well I am glad it is all over with.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

Long time awaited...so beautiful...congrats....  :leap: :leap: :leap:



> This was when she was first born, does this stuff look normal?


 Yes it looks normal...I have had some deliver with some really bright yellow color on them...it looks real odd. but it is OK...especially if... their is no foul odor along with it..... If you have a Bolus.. you can put one up there... just in case... :wink:

Has she dropped her afterbirth?


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

:leap: Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

I think I read somewhere that that yellow stuff is their excrement, and that if it shows up, the labor was probably pretty hard (traumatic) on them, and the kid got scared and basically pooped on itself while trying to come out...?
I'm not sure if that's true or not...
Oh yes, it was actually a dairy cow farmer who said that, cause their cow had a calf with yellow stuff all over it, when it was born...
True or not?...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

Our first kid here was born like that. He had a hard time being born cause he was so big and the sack had broken long before he was out. All we could see was his little nose twitching while we waited for mom to push. We ended up having to pull him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*

So cute! And yes...totally normal. Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*



RPC said:


> We waited that whole time for 1 big girl LOL Well I am glad it is all over with.


I wish..she's tiny! And Bessie had no problems as always..passed the afterbirth and looks to be good to go! 
and thanks everyone, she is just a doll and we are so pleased to finally have her here..I will try to get better pictures soon. :greengrin:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Who is the sire?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So cute!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I wish..she's tiny! And Bessie had no problems as always..passed the afterbirth and looks to be good to go!
> and thanks everyone, she is just a doll and we are so pleased to finally have her here..I will try to get better pictures soon. :greengrin:


 Your welcome...glad we were here for you.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! She's adorable  Congratulations! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

mistydaiz said:


> Who is the sire?


His name is Bob..
And thanks again  , she is doing good, I'm on my way out to weigh her and spend a little quality time with her right now...the only name we have so far is Sophie but thats not a definite


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bob is a good name.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! She's adorable!! How about Betty for a name? Mom is Bessie and dad is Bob, so I thought another B name.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Bessie finally kidded!!!*



mistydaiz said:


> I think I read somewhere that that yellow stuff is their excrement, and that if it shows up, the labor was probably pretty hard (traumatic) on them, and the kid got scared and basically pooped on itself while trying to come out...?
> I'm not sure if that's true or not...
> Oh yes, it was actually a dairy cow farmer who said that, cause their cow had a calf with yellow stuff all over it, when it was born...
> True or not?...


A lot of my babies have had the really yellowish stuff, and many have not. I've had it real bright on very easy kiddings. I'm pretty certain it is completely normal, has nothing to do with a difficult birth.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, her name is Sophie..and she is absolutely the cutest. Already stubborn as a mule..but she has me wrapped around her little hoof (she doesn't have fingers) haha


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:greengrin: COngrats!!! :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! 
 Here is a newer picture from yesterday of my lil sweetie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.. I love it... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww.. I love it... :thumb:


Me Too! and Sophie is an awesome name :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:hug: Thanks guys ! She has already figured out how to escape at not even a week old though... :GAAH: She's a stinker!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is lookin good. Has Bessie stopped biting now that she kidded?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Roger! and actually yeas, for the most part she has..but she is extremely protective over Sophie


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's too cute!! Congrats!! Sophie is a very pretty name.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...tooo cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I picked her up today and was really surprised by how heavy she's getting already! She's still a little wobbly though when she walks...i honestly think she may have been a little bit early because she was born with almost no hair around her mouth...it was there but she looked pink.


----------

